# Substance in Tangerines Fights Obesity and Protects Against Heart Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Substance in Tangerines Fights Obesity and Protects Against Heart Disease, Research Suggests ScienceDaily – New research from The University of Western Ontario has discovered a substance in tangerines not only helps to prevent obesity, but also offers protection against type 2 diabetes, and even atherosclerosis, the underlying disease responsible for most heart attacks and strokes. [...]

*Read More...*


----------

